# Philly Cheese steak and Paninni's (qview)



## strecker25 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks has to go out to sqwib cooks.  Took these pretty much straight from the website.  Modified them a little though...I cant eat soft bacon so after the smoke i removed the bacon weave from the Turkey one and baked it in the oven until crispy, then re rolled it while the bacon was still plyable.  For the philly one I didnt use a weave at all, and substituted in top sirloin sandwich cutlets.  Inside is sauteed steak and peppers.  Theyre wrapped in Pillsbury pizza crusts to eliminate the need for a bun.  Again, credit to sqwib cooks website, awesome ideas.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 9, 2010)

now that looks very good, great job


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2010)

Those look great congrats


----------



## ajjf (Oct 9, 2010)

Magnificent!   Putting that on my to-do list!  It looks wonderful.


----------



## strecker25 (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks everyone, they are very very good.  I let them rest up in the fridge and reheated and they were just as good if not better, the smokey flavors spread throughout.


----------



## tom37 (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic Job. The philly really sounds great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2010)

Now you have a calzone fattie. It looks awesome and I bet it was really good too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2010)

One Word...* WOW...*


----------



## deannc (Oct 10, 2010)

Those do look great!  drooling!


----------

